# starter issues



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

alright, I have an '09 mud pro. this is my first new bike. does anyone ever have problems with the starter? I can go to crank it and it acts as though it gets hung up. :thinking: Sometimes rocking the bike alows it to spin free and crank. i am just wondering if this is a common cat problem or if i need to take her back and get another ride! any feeds would be greatly appreciated


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Didnt you just buy it ? If so I would take it back and let the dealer find out what the problem is before what little warranty you have is gone.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

it cause they have a high comp. stroke from the factory. Make sure that u have the updated starter. or u could have a weak battery.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

you by it in tyler... i would take it back tell em to fix it


----------



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

yeah, got in tyler. i'll check the charge on the battery and go from there. I'll have my wife take it! she seems to get things to happen quickly around that place. dont


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

good times sale artic cats i can't remember ..if so tell her to talk to clay i think thats his name he is over the maintence department he's a good guy


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Try to talk them into upgrading your battery. Uppin gthe size of wire from your batt to the starter helps as well.


----------



## bear (Apr 20, 2009)

poor ole boomer u better tell them about the lights goen out when u went into a mud hole fri night hahahaah we got to get mule fixed and 300 going call me :beat:


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

That bike should have the "updated" starter from the factory. It sounds more like a battery issue or battery cable connection issue. If they didn't charge the battery correctly after adding the acid, it will never be able to produce 100% power. This could be the issue here. 

Check your voltage at the starter as you try to start the bike. If it drops dramatically at the starter, then work your way back testing the voltage at the solonoid and battery to find your weak link. If you are getting full voltage to the starter, then the starter is the issue.


----------

